# Small Post-D Positive Changes That Led to Bigger Ones



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Post separation feeling motivated to continue on my journey for self improvement. However, sometimes I don't know where to start or what I want seems so big I get overwhelmed. 

Looking for inspiration - Can you please share small improvements you made and the bigger ones they led to? 

Mine below:
-Started off doing a full body stretch every morning
-Eventually started feeling really good/limber and was motivated to hit the gym 2x/week
-Body started craving more workouts, went to gym 3x then 5x week
-Now going 5x week and even doing some 5k's on the weekend

Looking to see the small steps that lead to the big picture........


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Starting setting some money away on the side... bought my own house.



French baked goods sound so good, 2gals!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Learned to say "No", and mean it. My self sacrificing side had me running ragged for years. 

Paying off debt, and still working on it. The headway gives confidence. 

Slowing down, taking notice of the good things often swept aside in the wake of the daily "go".

Cooking with olive oil. More fish, and less pizza rolls.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Cooking with olive oil.


What'd you cook with before?


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL.
Country Crock, or Imperial "Butter"...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I loooooooooooooove to cook with butter. In fact, too much, actually.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

1) More salad, less junk food. 
2) Keeping the apartment in order.
3) Krav Maga 3x a week.
4) Keeping track of expenses, Buying only what you need, not what you want, saving for a rainy day.
5) Personal grooming. 
6) Connecting with friends and family again.
8) Kicking the bottle.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

1)Buying clothes that fit. Fewer loose fitting things.
2)Treating myself better. 
3)Networking more often.
4) Nicer mother - in that I am not as stressed in many ways (more stressed in others...)


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn y'all are doing great! 

I have to say when I read the above I feel sort of like we all are climbing Mount Everest and it's super difficult but we're also stopping every so often to check out the view and that part is beautiful. 

I need to pay down my debt, would love to buy some property. Also I would love to go gluten free, it's just giving up the rice that kills me - I love it!!! 

One meal today was Gluten free at least and I put some change in my change jar...baby steps.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Brave,

You can give up gluten and still eat rice! Rice does not contain the harmful wheat-based gluten that celiacs and gluten-intolerant people must avoid.

I've been gluten-free for 7 years, and I eat loads of brown rice


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I made a rule that I would NEVER turn down an invitation. Ever. (Unless of a conflict, of course.) But because I would be sure to try things I otherwise wouldn't have sought out.

Now I've been contra dancing, heard a folk singer, seen a new band, gone on a gallery crawl (or 10 - cause it was fun), tried out at least 40 new restaurants/bars, participated in trivia night (at a few places), been to a [female] gay bar (with a straight friend to see a band), ridden a mechanical bull, belly danced, sung karoke, gone to Burning Man, gone on some weekend trips to places I'd never been, gone on a riverboat dinner cruise.... those are just off the top of my head. 

So any time someone says "this could be fun - we should go" make sure it happens. You may not like it but your life will be richer for the experience. And all of these are experiences that do NOT involve your ex - making memories without them until they outnumber the ones with them- is a great way to move on!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Brave,
> 
> You can give up gluten and still eat rice! Rice does not contain the harmful wheat-based gluten that celiacs and gluten-intolerant people must avoid.
> 
> I've been gluten-free for 7 years, and I eat loads of brown rice


Good to know! For some reason I thought I had to cut out rice entirely. This AM had some brown rice with spinach and an over easy egg. Delish!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I made a rule that I would NEVER turn down an invitation. Ever. (Unless of a conflict, of course.) But because I would be sure to try things I otherwise wouldn't have sought out.
> 
> Now I've been contra dancing, heard a folk singer, seen a new band, gone on a gallery crawl (or 10 - cause it was fun), tried out at least 40 new restaurants/bars, participated in trivia night (at a few places), been to a [female] gay bar (with a straight friend to see a band), ridden a mechanical bull, belly danced, sung karoke, gone to Burning Man, gone on some weekend trips to places I'd never been, gone on a riverboat dinner cruise.... those are just off the top of my head.
> 
> So any time someone says "this could be fun - we should go" make sure it happens. You may not like it but your life will be richer for the experience. And all of these are experiences that do NOT involve your ex - making memories without them until they outnumber the ones with them- is a great way to move on!


Burning Man, a riverboat cruise, and belly danced?! EW - you're one cool lady!


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

1) Got my hair streaked to a light blonde again
2) Do sit ups and push ups daily
3) Went to see my first live hockey game 
4) Bought a nice piece of original art

Spent many days at the hospital, my dad just died of bone cancer a month ago. So he is at peace now after he was in hospital for 5 months. I will try to get my nerves in some sort of order now hopefully. Still tons of anxiety and chest pain.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm now a gym rat and eat properly which has made me look and feel better 
I've been on four holidays since splitting (we hadn't been on holiday for four years prior to that)
I gave up my car and saved £200 a month and walk or get public transport everywhere (easy in London)
I see more of my friends and family 
I don't have to cook stodgy crap and eat at 8:30pm every night
My money is my own to spend 
I grew my hair to nearly waist length (he preferred it shorter)


----------

